# Travel Insurance for Pre-Existing Medical Conditions



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey guys looking for Travel insurance to the USA

Basically we are both fit as a fiddle and healthy but 'technically 'have Pre-exsisting Medical Conditions 

Normally i havent bothered disclosing as in 30 years the conditions havent needed any treatment etc 

But as you get a bit older im worried if anything did happen abroad and your not covered and get hit with a big bill.

So my quest on travel compare sites has found yes they will insure you but majority say in small print ' thanks for telling us we arent going to insure you for it anyway but we wont wriggle out of a claim if you have another medical problem un related to your pre exsisting condition' !

As most of you are aware if you dont disclose everything they wont pay out even if it has nothing to do with what your claiming for.

so my question is who do you guys use ? i want someone that will payout if your pre-exsisting condition does cause you problems

Im after recommendations for companies that actually have paid out ! lots of extremely bad reviews on the net 

can anyone recommend anyone ?

cheers


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

If you go onto any comparison sites they have the sites you need . Some give a quote straight away while others re adjust after you listed the conditions .

Like you am the same , just be honest and list everything . Just for peace of mind . Ok it will be more expensive but I wouldn't fancy astronomical med bills.

My best quote for the US in march next year was 200 pound . That was for six week stay .


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

Try Direct Travel


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Lots here

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/travel-insurance/pre-existing-medical-conditions/


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm with my Bank. 

Covers me for Asthma.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks for the replies guys

yeah money supermarket is what i have used and i fill in the online screening however in 9 out of 10 of them state in the terms and conditions that you are not covered for any pre existing condition. Even though i have declared one through their screening majority of them dont spell it out in the conditions 'your pre exsisting condition is covered'

I have found 1 which seems ok which is 'insure for travel' which states in black and white your covered.

I just dont trust these insurance people !!

keep the recommendations coming


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

I'm not sure about anyone else, but my wife has Secondary Progressive Multiple Sclerosis and lots of companies just price themselves out of the market or refuse to cover - we have never yet had to make a claim, but as others have said like to be honest and up front just in case...

We use Fish, for travel and for our car insurance too, quite competitive (depending on your needs though I expect).

http://www.fishinsurance.co.uk/


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Columbus Travel are good and if you are a Quidco member there is a 20% cash back. 

My wife discloses her condition and they have no problem with it.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

My wife ended up going with her Bank - First Direct for her travel insurance who were happy to insure her with Epilepsy including anything as a result of the condition.

As you say many would give a quite buy said it did not cover anything associated with epilepsy which IMO made them pointless as its the biggest part we would want covered


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

My old man did his through the British Heart Foundation when he went to the states, not sure if they cover other ailments or just heart conditions though.


----------

